# Snails ???



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

I am thinking about adding some snails to my 55g. What is are good snails to add that won't damage plants? Or upset the eco-system of my aquarium.

Thanks


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I like Zebra Nerite snails, there's also Red Ramshorn snails.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I have red, pink and bronze rams horns.How many do you need? I will ship as many as I can for 7.00. Or as few as you want. 

OH, also have zillions of brown rams horns. I would love to get rid of as many as possible. 

Any one else want a bunch?????????????PLEASE!!!!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

vreugy said:


> I have red, pink and bronze rams horns.How many do you need? I will ship as many as I can for 7.00. Or as few as you want.
> 
> OH, also have zillions of brown rams horns. I would love to get rid of as many as possible.
> 
> Any one else want a bunch?????????????PLEASE!!!!


Sounds like you might like some assassin snails.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

all these snails are in a 10g with a few feeder guppies. I was trying to raise the colored ones to sell. No luck selling any. I hate to kill them, but probably will. Freeze method. I have offered to give away as many as someone wants for shipping, but no luck. Oh well. I will wait for a few weeks more to see if someone wants them.


----------

